# Samsung Introduces Stylish, Powerful and Practical Galaxy A (2017) with Enhanced Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

```
<p><strong>SEOUL, Korea – January 2, 2016 – Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd., </strong>today announced the latest Galaxy A series, including the 5.7-inch A7, 5.2-inch A5 and 4.7-inch A3 smartphones, with refinements that deliver a beautiful design, powerful performance and ultimate convenience.</p>
<p>“At Samsung, we are always trying to ensure our customers have the most advanced products on the market,” said said DJ Koh, President of Mobile Communications Business, Samsung Electronics. “The latest Galaxy A series is a testament to this. We integrated our unique approach to design as well as the features Galaxy customers have come to love to provide added performance without compromising on style.”</p>
<p>The Galaxy A features a premium <strong>metal frame and 3D glass</strong> back that draws on Samsung’s premium design heritage. With a sleek camera and home key, the device is more seamless than ever and comfortable to hold and use. The Galaxy A is available in <strong>four stylish colors</strong> including Black Sky, Gold Sand, Blue Mist and Peach Cloud.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Capture important memories with the <strong>enhanced front and rear 16-megapixel cameras,</strong> which are now more stable with accurate autofocus, resulting in vibrant and clear photos and selfie even in <strong>low-light conditions</strong>. With the Galaxy A, taking selfies has never been easier. Touch anywhere on the screen to easily <strong>snap a high-resolution selfie</strong> with the floating camera button and use the display as a front flash for bright pictures. The camera on the Galaxy A offers a simplified UX, including easy swipe to quickly change modes or instant filters to activate picture effects. Users can leverage modes such as the Food Mode, to optimize photos and enhance the color of images.</p>
<p>Galaxy A takes the hassle out of everyday tasks. For the first time on the Galaxy A series, the smartphone offers <strong>IP68 water and dust resistance</strong>, allowing it to withstand the elements, including rain, sweat, sand and dust, making the device suitable for nearly any activity or situation.</p>
<p>The Galaxy A provides expanded, a larger memory, as well as expandable storage with <strong>microSD</strong> support up to 256GB. With a longer battery life to keep up with users’ active lifestyles and Fast Charge, the device powers up in no time. The Galaxy A is equipped with reversible USB Type-C port for easy connectivity including hassle-free charging. It also features <strong>Always on Display</strong> so users can quickly glance at the time and calendar without waking up the device, saving time and battery.</p>
<p>With Samsung Pay, users can make safe and secure mobile payments almost anywhere through Magnetic Secure Transmission (MST) and Near Field Communication (NFC) technology, and easily back up data and images through <strong>Samsung Cloud</strong>. With security top-of-mind, users can separate private data and keep the contents safe in a <strong>Secure Folder</strong> which supports biometric authentication</p>
<p>The Galaxy A will be available in Russia in early-January and will be expanded to global markets.</p>
<p>For more information, visit <a href="http://www.samsungmobilepress.com/" target="_blank">www.samsungmobilepress.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2017)

Great, but will it spontaneously catch fire, and can I take it on an airplane?


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 2, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Great, but will it spontaneously catch fire, and can I take it on an airplane?



that IP68 will come in handy for airtravel where all Samsung phones must be stored in a bucket of water


----------



## drjlo (Jan 2, 2017)

"16-megapixel cameras, which are now more stable with accurate autofocus, resulting in vibrant and clear photos and selfie even in low-light conditions."

Better AF resulting in moe "vibrant" photos and better "low-light" photos? Hmmm

Whenever I compare my LG G4's camera (DNG capable) to Samsung's cameras, LG definitely seems to have the edge in more natural (less hyped-up) colors and cleaner presentation, even if not post-processing the DNG files. Hopefully, the new Samsungs have better sensors and/or software..


----------



## hubie (Jan 3, 2017)

No longer optical image stabilisation? That's a let down. I didn't spend attention to it when i bought the A5 2016, but now I don't want to miss it on my job anymore... pictures even under difficult lighting conditions are at least sharp and can be used for PC and documentation purposes.


----------

